# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  R1, humanoid robot, Italian Institute of Technology, Genova, Italy

## Airicist

Developer - Italian Institute of Technology

----------


## Airicist

R1 - your personal humanoid - Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia - IIT

Published on Jul 19, 2016




> Development team
> 
> Research lines
> iCub, Giorgio Metta
> Plastic robot, Giorgio Metta
> Humanoid sensing and perception, Lorenzo Natale
> RBCS, Giulio Sandini
> 
> Coordinator - Giorgio Metta

----------


## Airicist

R1 walking around the Istituto Italiano di Tecnologia

Published on Jul 21, 2016




> R1 " Your Personal Humanoid " has an Italian design, it is made of 50% plastic, it is 1.25 m high and its weight is around 50kg.
> It will initially have a cost similar to a small car and once upscaled as a factory product for the market it will cost only few thousand euro. In the next 12-18 months this first robot prototype will be implemented for large scale production and marketing thanks to private investors involvement.

----------


## Airicist

On the fly object recognition on the R1, your Personal Humanoid - IIT

Published on May 24, 2017




> On the Fly Object Recognition 
> on the R1, Your Personal Humanoid
> with Deep Learning and the NVIDIA Jetson Platform
> 
> Giulia Pasquale, Vadim Tikhanoff, Ugo Pattacini
> Carlo Ciliberto, Lorenzo Rosasco, Lorenzo Natale
> 
> iCub Facility, IIT
> Laboratory for Computational and Statistical Learning, [email protected]
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Speeded up training of object detection

Published on Nov 20, 2018




> Latest results on visual perception with the R1 robot: online training of object detection network. 
> 
> This video demonstrates an implementation of the work described in this paper (presented at IROS 2018, madrid):
> 
> Maiettini, E., Pasquale, G., Rosasco, L., and Natale, L., Speeding-up Object Detection Training for Robotics with FALKON, in Proc. IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems, Madrid, Spain 2018 (preprint available: https://arxiv.org/abs/1803.08740).

----------

